# Discharge after sex - TMI!!



## Pixie

Last night when I went too the loo I wiped and a big blob of clear/yellowish discharge was on my tissue. It was fairly thick, not like the usual discharge I have been seeing. My other half and I did :sex: the night before :blush:. I am so worried that this may have been my mucus plug... anyone else has anything similar? Please help!! 

XXX


----------



## danapeter36

I had this at around 7 weeks pregnant. It was nothing to worry about, but I would call your midwife just to raise the concern xx


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there huni. 
this happens to me most times after sex.. 
I dont think it is anything to be worried about. 
If you have major concerns maybe give you midwife a call???


----------



## Pixie

Thanks - OH and I haven't been doing it much so this is the first time it's happened!! x


----------



## tasha41

Okay, gross, but I have had this too, it looks like a booger type thing that's come from your girl parts, right? hahah it's so disgusting, it's happened to me once or twice though during my pregnancy. Guessing it's normal..


----------



## Pixie

tasha41 said:


> Okay, gross, but I have had this too, it looks like a booger type thing that's come from your girl parts, right?

Yep - that's exactly what it looked like!!


----------



## tasha41

Come to think of it, it happened this week I believe.. and my boyfriend and I had sex either a couple hours before or the night prior. Not sure if it's coincidence or what.. hmm.


----------



## Pixie

I know it might sound gross but I wondered if it wasn't normal discharge and part of what my boyfriend had left behind?? Has to be linked with having sex just before .... I hope it doesn't happen again - really freaked me out!!!


----------



## Happy

I had this the other night, I nearly had a heart attack!


----------



## Pixie

Freaks you out doesn't it!!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Well im guessing --- in pregnancy - your cervix is closed. Normally sperm would swim right through and onwards and upwards. They get a closed door and all congregate there. Then slide back down in a blob?

LMFAO


----------



## lolly101

i had this at about 8 weeks...it is freaky stuff...app its part of the plug but it renews itself so not to worry... easier said than done tho!!!


----------



## massacubano

The mucus plus is solid for most. I think it is just the usual pregnancy stuff! which gets heavy sometimes.


----------



## Mrs.MC

i had this too, freaked me out at first! i was like...what the hell is that? haha
but since i'm not the only one i'm guessing it's normal...


----------



## ksychedelic24

its really gross...its been four days since sex for me and i am still seeing this discharge :wacko:


----------



## Baby2ontheway

I was having similar problems...my midwife said pregnant women have more discharge that it was nothing to worry about. But I would ask your midwife about it! 
PS noticed the last name Hutchison kinda funny but mine is Hutcheson


----------



## Buffy71

Pixie said:


> I know it might sound gross but I wondered if it wasn't normal discharge and part of what my boyfriend had left behind?? Has to be linked with having sex just before .... I hope it doesn't happen again - really freaked me out!!!

Yep - I'd say that's exactly what it is. If you werent preggers you wouldnt think twice about it. Nothing like a bun in the oven to make you paranoid is there!!

xxx


----------



## IrishBaby1109

Pixie said:


> Last night when I went too the loo I wiped and a big blob of clear/yellowish discharge was on my tissue. It was fairly thick, not like the usual discharge I have been seeing. My other half and I did :sex: the night before :blush:. I am so worried that this may have been my mucus plug... anyone else has anything similar? Please help!!
> 
> XXX

Yep Yep... I have had this... it's no big deal, happens from time to time... your body just gives off more discharge than normal at times during pregnancy, says my dr... so no worries!!


----------

